# H100i Hitzeproblem



## Nova78 (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe seit einigen Wochen ein Temperaturproblem mit meiner H100i, zuvor waren die Temps wirklich super. 
Hier meine aktuellen Temperaturen:

Idle:
H100i: 40-42°C
CPU: 47-50°C

Mit Prime 95:
H100i: 67°C und steigt langsam weiter
CPU: 96-98°C

Mein System:
Mainboard Asus Sabertooth Z87, CPU Intel 4770K, Corsair Link 2.5.5145 beta und Win8.1 64bit.

Ich habe den Radiator gereinigt, Link Software neu installiert und Profile zuvor gelöscht. 
Was ich seltsam finde ist, dass die H100i-Temp schlagartig mit der CPU-Temp steigt.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja ne Idee.

Danke


----------



## Westcoast (26. Februar 2014)

drehen die lüfter voll auf die am radi montiert sind? vorallem würde ich mal den kühler kontrollieren, ob dieser fest am sockel ist.
man könnte auch mal die wärmeleitpaste frisch erneuern und hauchdünn auftragen. pumpe sollte auch anlaufen.


----------



## Nova78 (26. Februar 2014)

Hi,
ja die Lüfter drehen voll, hatte vorher andere Lüfter drauf und habe aber wieder die Originalen verbaut. 
Es scheint auch so als ob die Lüfter keinen großen Einfluss mehr auf die Kühlung haben. 
Falls der Kühler nicht richtig auf der CPU sitzen würde, wären doch nur die CPU Werte hoch, oder ??

thx


----------



## R0D4 (26. Februar 2014)

Ich vermute eher das die Pumpe defekt ist oder eventuell das Stromkabel ne Macke hat. Les doch mal die Umdrehungen aus, falls Du die am Lüfteranschluss betreibst. Das schlagartige ansteigen kenn ich von meiner H60i, da war die Pumpe defekt.


----------



## Nova78 (26. Februar 2014)

Den Verdacht habe ich auch, aber in der Link zeigt die Pumpe ca. 2360rpm an. Also müsste die Pumpe doch drehen ?


----------



## the.hai (26. Februar 2014)

Nova78 schrieb:


> Den Verdacht habe ich auch, aber in der Link zeigt die Pumpe ca. 2360rpm an. Also müsste die Pumpe doch drehen ?


 

müsste ja, hörst du sie denn arbeiten?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. Februar 2014)

Pumpe mal an 12V betrieben , also PWR_FAN?


----------



## R0D4 (26. Februar 2014)

Laut Corsair liegt die Drehzahl bei 2700. Das kann variieren. An der Pumpe/Drehzahl liegt es nicht. Dann kanns eigentlich nur die Halterung auf der CPU selber sein, die sich möglicherweise gelockert hat. Schon mal überprüft ? Über Kreuz am besten anziehen 

Sry verlesen, das waren die Lüfterdrehzahlen. Nach ein bisschen googeln, passt deine Drehzahl optimal.


----------



## Nova78 (26. Februar 2014)

Also die Schrauben sind fest, der Kühler sitzt auch bombenfest. Die Pumpe direkt an 12v habe ich noch nicht probiert...teste ich dann noch

Danke


----------



## Nova78 (26. Februar 2014)

Also, Pumpe direkt an 12v brachte keine Verbesserung. An der Pumpe hört man ein leises Kreiselgeräusch. 
Aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass der untere Schlauch heiß wird aber der Radiator und obere Schlauch bleiben kalt.


----------



## Fearofdeath (27. Februar 2014)

...dann pumpt die pumpe nich ordentlich...
ev hat sie ne beschädigung wodurch sie zwar arbeitet... aber nur eine minimale wasserbewegung hervorruft


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Februar 2014)

Nova78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe seit einigen Wochen ein Temperaturproblem mit meiner H100i, zuvor waren die Temps wirklich super.
> Hier meine aktuellen Temperaturen:
> 
> ...


 
Hi Nova78,

Temperaturen liest du alleinig mit Corsair-Link aus nehme ich an? Sind eventuell andere Tools am laufen die auch CPU-Temps auslesen möchten? Asus-Tools? Diese können gerne mal stören. Ich frage deshalb, da 96-98°C CPU Temp ja schon extrem sind. Sofern bereits bei der H100i als Flüssigkeitstemperatur 67°C angegeben werden deutet das auf eine Störung des Kühlkreislaufes.

Ich würde wie folgt vorgehen: Einmal das ganze demontieren, neue Wärmeleitpaste auftragen und nochmals frisch montieren. Dann schauen wie es sich verhält. Bei gleichen Temperaturen im Grenzbereich eine RMA beantragen und den Kühler tauschen lassen.

Kannst dich gerne bei uns im Kundenportal melden: KLICK!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Nova78 (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo, ja Temps sind mit mehreren Quellen verglichen worden. Mainboard und Software haben mir schon zweimal den Überhitzungsschutz aktiviert. Neue Leitpaste hab ich gestern probiert, ohne grosse Verbesserung. RMA: 6431279
Danke für die Tipps !


----------



## Fearofdeath (28. Februar 2014)

...ich  würde an deiner stele wie gesagt erstma schaun ob die pumpe geht... wenn ned dann lohnt der restliche aufwand ja nich^^


----------



## Bluebeard (28. Februar 2014)

Hi Nova78,

die RMA ist auch schon im Gange. Sofern noch Fragen sind, bitte melden.

@Fearofdeath - Da hast du schon recht. Wenn die Pumpe nicht funzt, ist der restliche Aufwand nicht unbedingt notwendig. Eventuell wird die Pumpe aber bei erneuter Installation aber ja wieder reanimiert.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Nova78 (28. Februar 2014)

Hi Bluebeard,

was muß ich jetzt genau mit dieser RMA machen ?

Gruß


----------



## ha-jo55 (1. März 2014)

hört sich nach defekter pumpe am, ist wohl ein RMA fall.

ha-jo


----------



## Bluebeard (5. März 2014)

Hi Nova,

habe dir die Infos nochmals in deinem Ticket gepostet. Der Kühler muss zu uns zurück und wird dann ausgetauscht.

Viele Grüße!


----------

